# Ubuntu Netbook Remix!



## Trbk85 (6. November 2009)

Hey Leute wollte auf meinen Samsung NC20 UNR mittels USB Stick  istallieren, allerdings habe ich Probleme bei der Installation. Das Bildschirm zeigt nachdem booten vom USB Stick verschiedene Farben an ( blau,rot,grün usw)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter Helfen. Danke im vorraus.

Hey habe gerade gelesen das es auf dem VIA Nano Prozessor des Samsung NC20 Netbooks nicht läuft

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit Ubuntu denoch auf mein Netbook zu installieren

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Trbk85 (7. November 2009)

Ich habe eben gelesen das es noch eine weitere linux version gibt für schwächere Notebooks bzw PCs. Die Version heisst Linux Linpus Lite, laut Systemanfoerderungen sollte es auf meinem Samsung NC20 laufen allerdings finde ich kein Link wo ich die Linpus Version runter laden kann. Oder ist die nicht kostenlos?


----------



## mc_gulasch (25. November 2009)

Probier mal http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_de.html


----------

